
Greed and corruption blew up South Korea’s nuclear industry - KabuseCha
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613325/how-greed-and-corruption-blew-up-south-koreas-nuclear-industry/
======
zeristor
So there’s no over arching department to check on the nuclear industry?

Would the French have won the contract otherwise? Would they have had huge
delays as in Finland?

How resilient is a nuclear power station to an artillery attack from the
naughty North Korea? Not very I imagine, although I trust NK would avoid it,
but I imagine that’s a huge problem.

